# sound card not recognized hp dv6707us laptop win7/vista



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I have this hp dv6707us and the sound card is not recognized in windows 7 or windows vista... I tried to format, and still the same problem. 

The problem appeared when I updated the windows vista. all of a sudden the sound stopped. 

I tried to format but it doesn't work. And I couldn't install drivers because the windows doesn't recognize the sound card. So when i try to install a driver it says that there is no device.









any solutions?

XD


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All of the devices with yellow ! are devices that are missing drivers.

HP only supports Vista on that model. Ensure you have all of the drivers installed from the HP website.

>> Software & driver downloads HP Pavilion dv6707tx Special Edition Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Just one thing, my notebook is dv6707us entertainment, and the link from your answer is for dv6707tx Special Edition Entertainment, did you advised to install a different one for a special reason or should i get for the dv6707us entertainment edition, or it doesn't matter ? 

(Extra fact: Strange thing is that,before, whenever I formatted the laptop, it cameback with sound...and it was easy to install the drivers)

Mean while, I'll install vista again, then install the drivers you told me. Thanks for the feedback, in moments i will post the results here.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

I installed windows vista, and still couldn't install the drivers you told me (I also tried the ones for dv670us at the hp website), plus the chipset seems not to work, because there is no access to the internet. Still, I downloaded from my tablet. 

well, the same... it says the driver can't be installed because there is no device. As in the title, it doesn't recognize the sound card. And I know there must be a way to do it, maybe through another chipset... another driver... because it was working before, when I was runing windows vista and windows 7, and I had the same problem before after formating it, and a guy fixed for me, but i have no contact with him anymore (before someone tells me to get out of this website and go search for this guy )


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You are correct, I linked the wrong drivers.

In any event, assuming the hardware is working properly, the drivers from HP should install without any issue. Based on the screenshot you posted above, many of the motherboard drivers are not installed. So start with the "chipset" drivers.

> Software & driver downloads HP Pavilion dv6707us Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

I did it, with the windows vista it says that the "uninstaller" (yes, that's what it says when I try to install it) is for version 32, while I'm using 64 bits. (and, yes, I selected 64 bits on the website)
With windows 7 it installs but nothing changes.

So I guess the problem is with the chipset.

Additionally: when I click at the sound iccon this message appears:


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Since the issue is with the motherboard I should post at another part of this forum ... right?:ermm:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Doesn't matter. This is basically a driver issue, so the driver board would be ideal. But it's not necessary to move it or start a new topic.

Post a screenshot of the System information (Control Panel / System). It will list the basic PC specs and OS information.

How are you testing Vista and Win7 drivers? Are you performing a fresh install from CD/DVD each time?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typical install order:

1) install OS from CD / DVD
2) install latest drivers from manufacturer (order: motherboard/system first, then additional chipsets such as NIC, USB, audio, and video last)
3) install all of the OS patches/updates

NOTE: It is sometimes necessary to install the latest service pack before installing the drivers. It's not common, but I've had cases where drivers wouldn't install/install properly without the service pack installed first.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

I tried installing first the chipset, and the latest BIOS, and it didn't work... I just discovered I'm using the latest SP for win7 and also for vista.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok, I got a little confused with motherboard/system drivers which i have to install first. is it bios ? well, anyway, I installed Bios then tried chipset, but chipset doesn't work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

BIOS isn't a driver. It's the firmware (ie: software) for the motherboard. It's basically the software used by the motherboard to control all of the motherboard hardware.

The chipset drivers are used by the OS (ie: Windows) to communicate with the motherboard and utilize the hardware.

Are you still getting the same error?


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm getting the same error. It looks like the chipset from the hp website doesn't install. so i need to find a way to install the SMBus and SMU and ethernet drivers from another source... correct me if I'm mistaken, please.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This will show you how to find info on drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I could be mistaken, but I believe there are numerous driver packages available for that model (I can't verify at the moment as the HP side is not responding). I seem to recall the ethernet (network) driver was seperate.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh, if you could find another driver packages that has the SMBus, SMU and ethernet, it would be the solution I guess, since they are the drivers of the chipset if I'm not mistaken. I'm still trying to find since yesterday.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

If at leasti could run insternet on windows vista...without internet i can't even use a program to help me install the drivers


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Aha. Now I'm able to use vista 64 bits with internet... I have no idea how i made it exactly, but the wifi works now... the only thing is the sound,video and game controllers that is missing from the device manager. which drivers are responsible for that ? Any solutions ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Open the Device Manager 
Right Click on the Device in question 
Properties 
Details Tab 

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID 
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry, just noticed this message now. Yes, each time I made a fresh install which takes long time...

Now i don t need windows 7 anymore,coz i fixed the internet.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

well... i don't know, so should i get what is writen in Hardware Ids, and search for it on google? or just unistall all devices with yellow mark and try installing the chipset again ?  i can't format the PC once again ... tired ...xD


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can use this place to look for drivers using the hardware ids PCI Vendor and Device Lists


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The first one is for a card reader ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp37501-38000/sp37809.exe


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I can see, both of those are related to the Ricoh card reader.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Is it connected to the audio driver ? or motherboard ?


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok. I intalled, and there is no yellow marks anymore.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Come on... no yellow mark ... everything in place, but still no sound, video and game controller. We must be almost there !

Drivers that must be installed, in my newbie opinion: SMBus and SMU ... 
"So just go and install them!" ... yeah, I would do it if I knew how ... LOL

Coz the chipsetof the HP website is about SMBus and SMU and Ethernet... Ethernet is installed ... the rest must be with these other two.

And if it is with sound driver then I'm really lost ... coz it doesn't recognize that there is a device, how am i going to install any kind of audio driver ...

>>>ONE IMPORTANT THING : when the sound was working I remember sth about the audio driver installed as 221 connexant sth ... <<<<
(I tried to install it but it doesn't work 

Maybe the guy who fixed it knew a chipset that worked with this computer and with this 221 driver... lol 

Help experts, i tried to say as much info as i could


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try the vista drivers for sound Software & driver downloads HP Pavilion dv6707us Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the hardware is not detected/recognized, it is likely faulty. 

Windows and/or the drivers, have no affect on hardware detection. Hardware is detected during boot, as Windows loads, it installs all of the drivers for the detected hardware. All detected hardware should be listed in Device Manager.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

So... It's the bios then ...
One of the things I was updating was the bios when the sound stopped.
I guess I was with F.21 But it not listing at HP website page for this model.

Well, can't i just buy some speakers and plug it USB?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You could get an external USB based sound card, or a USB headset.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Alright,

Thank you very much everybody! I didn't get the solution but got lots of attention and useful information! XD



If anyone ever get a solution for the bios thing ... please share with us...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What "BIOS" thing?

The BIOS is most likely working fine. When a BIOS has issues, the PC is generally non-functional.


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, actually i don't know, but it seems to be the bios... The problem is detecting the sound card (since there is no sound, video and game controllers at the device manager), and the sound card is detected by the bios at the starting ( correct me if I got it wrong ), there are no yellow marks on device manager anymore eventhough the chipset seems not to install. 
The sound Works because when i keep pressing keys it makes a beep (when the windows is starting)... So Or is the chipset or is the bios ... coz the sound card works otherwise it wouldn t make the beep. 

But how to install the chipset or the right bios ( instead from the HP website ) I have to idea ... lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you checked all the steps here Contact HP Support and Customer Service | HP® Support


----------



## powerfulshell (Nov 28, 2014)

I found something interesting ... 
I was trying to install the UAA ... but it didn t work... so i read about it and some people solved the problem by using compatibility mode. I used Windows Vista x64 and ...IT INSTALLED. lol

Then i thought: i m going to try the same with the audio driver... 
And when i go to compatibility, there is no way to change it and it's marked Windows XP SP2.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hardware detection isn't a BIOS issue. The BIOS can be used to enable/disable the chipset, but it doesn't control detection. If the audio chipset is not detected, it is very likely faulty.

Compatibility mode is a way of using drivers designed for another OS. This works sometimes, for some hardware, but doesn't always provide full support or features. And again, drivers are needed for the OS to interact with hardware. They don't affect hardware being detected. Hardware that is functional and detected by Windows will be shown in Device Manager. Drivers are then needed for the hardware to function properly.


----------



## sears_lee (May 17, 2009)

I actually had the same problem with this same HP model. First I installed Windows XP/SP3 with all the drivers installed, thanks to different forums. The sound card worked for ONLY ONCE. After I reboot the laptop, the sound is gone and the sound card disappears from hardware list. 
Now I tried to installed Windows 7. It detected the sound card hardware. With the hardware ID, I searched the internet and believe it is a Realtech HD audio card. However, all the drivers I tried could not have the sound card working. It is a Chinese version Windows.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

sears_lee said:


> I actually had the same problem with this same HP model. First I installed Windows XP/SP3 with all the drivers installed, thanks to different forums. The sound card worked for ONLY ONCE. After I reboot the laptop, the sound is gone and the sound card disappears from hardware list.
> Now I tried to installed Windows 7. It detected the sound card hardware. With the hardware ID, I searched the internet and believe it is a Realtech HD audio card. However, all the drivers I tried could not have the sound card working. It is a Chinese version Windows.
> 
> View attachment 224889


And it sounds like the same problem. You are getting the same symptoms with different OS's. The audio chipset is faulty.


----------



## sears_lee (May 17, 2009)

This was an old laptop my friend gave to me. the sound was working but the machine had heating issue. So I format the HD and tried to install everything myself. Also, when I first installed Win XP, I heard the sound once, so I wish the sound card hardware should be OK.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the OS you installed is supported by the laptop, and you installed all of the drivers from laptop manufacturer, the hardware could still be faulty. It may work once and then quit, it may work for several minutes and then stop, it could simply be intermittent. ALL are common symptoms of faulty hardware. It's most obvously faulty when the hardware disappears from Device Manager. But I've seen numerous cases when the hardware is properly listed in Device Manager, Windows reports the hardware condition is "OK", and it's still faulty and won't work.


----------

